# Camping In Texas And Mexico



## Excursions R Us (Jan 25, 2006)

hey all you friendly Americans,
We are looking to bring our 4 young children to experience a little bit of Texas (never been before) (too hot in July?!) and perhaps into Mexico. Has anyone any advice for us? We are hoping to be in our new Sydney 31 RQS trailer and just can't decide where to go with it. Last year did the Rockies and Vancouver Island (gorgeous) and we are taking it to Florida for March Break. Looking for some new adventures and experiences for the kids, and some good campgrounds where we can manouver the big trailer that we are so not used to (coming from a trail lite 21 foot). We can't wait!!!!! Help....


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Texas is mighty big, rob. Do you want the city experience, state parks, Hill Country, beaches? Texas has just about any type of terrain you could want, and July will be toasty. sunny As for going into Mexico, I would suggest camping near the border and taking a day trip. You can request a Texas Travel Guide (free) from www.TravelTex.com. You will receive a very nice package of information. Come on down!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I wouldn't go into Mexico with a trailer if my life depended on it... in fact .. just don't even think about it ....

As for Texas -- Holy Cow -- this is a big state -- the texas State camp grounds are inexpensive and really nice ... if you do want to go to the very south of texas and then walk over the border then there is a great RV/Retirement RV park in Donna Texas...

But dude --- don't even think about taking your trailer or vehicle over -- you will be hijacked at the crossing by the police themselves -- the cops for the most part are crooked and will simply, as they have done many times to soldirs that I have represented, simply pull you over and take your vehicle -- and whatcha going to do about it??? We had this happen to a young LT in his jeep about a month ago...

Also stay on the Gulf Coast side -- visit Padre island and Corpus and South Padre ... they are great and you can camp right on the beach... I mean walk out the door and hit the water type camping....

West Texas is hot boring hor boring hot boring....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW Ghosty
Now I know I will never go to Mexico
Nothing down there I need!!!

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

rob,

Come on down!!! As Ghosty and summergames have alrady said, there are so many places to camp in Texas we couldn't possibly list them all. We've got desert, canyons, beaches, piney woods, lakes, and hills.....metropolises (?), rural, wasteland, cattel ranches. You name it.

One of my favorite places is GulfWaters in Port Aransas on Mustang Island,. jsut outside Corpus Christi. Nice resort, all concrete pads with landscaped sites, pool, and beach. Look for them at gulfrv.com. We're headed there in July ourselves.

Also like the Hill Country around San Antonio, Kerrville, Uvalde.

Just remember....it's hot here in July!

BTW, went to Mexico via McAllen, Texas a couple years ago. IMHO, wasted trip. Not expecting to go back.

Mark


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree totally with Ghosty's assessment of traveling to Mexico, but disagree with his West Texas statement.

The high desert Big Bend area is absolutely beautiful as is the area around Ft. Davis. Big Bend is well worth experiencing.

Central Texas Hill country is also very nice. Tons of things to see and do. I don't think you will be disappointed.

Come on down!!

Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

rob,

I forgot to mention....when you come to the Great State of Texas, let me know where you will be and, who knows, we might be able to hook up with y'all.

(We're in Abilene).

It's not *too* hot. Your TT has A/C! And the beach or the pools can cool y'all down.

Mark


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

I concur with Ghosty. Don't go to Mexico. It's dangerous, and quite frankly, depressing. If you want some Mexican flavor and culture without the poverty and violence, go to San Antonio.

If you are coming to Texas in July, you need to stay around water (beaches, lakes or rivers). We like the rivers of Central Texas. (Guadalupe, Frio, San Marcos, Colorado chain of lakes)

Although it does get extremely crowded during the summer, I think you have to go to the Schlitterbahn Water Park in New Braunfels. www.schlitterbahn.com. This town is located between Austin and San Antonio, both nice interesting places to visit.

I would skip Houston and Dallas, unless you are in to large crowded cities with horrible traffic problems. While I agree that West Texas and the Big Bend are beautiful, July is not the time to visit (it is too hot)

Hope you have a great time.


----------

